
GitHub commit history attributes squashed commit to committer instead of author - minimaxir
https://github.com/pandas-dev/pandas/issues/32457
======
minimaxir
Per Twitter, GitHub's CEO is looking into it:
[https://twitter.com/natfriedman/status/1235611575555256322](https://twitter.com/natfriedman/status/1235611575555256322)

EDIT: Fix to be deployed today:
[https://twitter.com/natfriedman/status/1235613794560118785](https://twitter.com/natfriedman/status/1235613794560118785)

Twitter can be useful on occasion!

